# Is my hamster turning blind?



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am very worried about my Syrian, Roma. She is 19 months old...I know this is middle aged-getting on a bit for a hamster. But last night I went upstairs and found she was sat on the top shelf motionless just staring out. On closer inspection it looked like one of her eyes was bulging more than the other. However when I got her out they looked the same size. But not sure if they were bulging or if I was just being paranoid.

Anyways the light in the top room is really bad so I took her down to the bathroom and sat in the bath with her. She sniffed her way along everywhere and was often startled when I touched her. I also moved my hand very quickly at her face but there was no reaction. I have never done that before so not sure if she would react as she know I won't hit her. But think it would be instinctive.

So I am worried she is either turning blind, turned blind or cataracts maybe?

What do people think? If it is cataracts can these be removed in a hamster? I do know a good small animal vet who is a bit away from me but I will travel if she could get treated. If it is blindness is there anything I can do? Could it be anything else?

Thanks in advance for any help/advice anyone can offer!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cant offer any advice hun but I didnt want to read and run, hope shes ok. Oh btw is she a red eyed hamster? red eyed animals do have poor eyesight anyway, although that wouldnt account for the bulging eye.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

No she's black eyed. And now don't think they're bulging necessarily...just she was staring...almost with a blank expression!

The only thing is it has come on so quickly...no gradual build up from what I could see so that's why I was thinking more cataracts or something. But I could have missed the signs.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Does anyone have a clue?? xx


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

No sorry no clue. A decent rodent vet might, but it depends if you think it is upsetting her.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> No sorry no clue. A decent rodent vet might, but it depends if you think it is upsetting her.


I am not sure. One night she was just staring. But the last night she seemed OK...but hadn't eaten much. Wondering if it is glaucoma. xx


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

I sometimes come upstairs to find Cinnamon sat motionless in her cage...I've come to the conclusion that it's issues with the light. It always happens when I turn the light on suddenly when i come into my room or leave the bedside lamp on which glows a funny pink colour. She sometimes sits like this for half an hour and gets really jumpy if i touch her. But i dont think she's blind...she usually snaps out of it after a while and doesn't show any other signs. Not sure about the bulging eye though. It's probably nothing to worry about. I had the incident with Cinnamon the other week too when she rolled herself straight into the wardrobe!

I wouldn't fret, I know hamsters don't have very good vision anyway and can only tend to see things when they're really close to them! Just keep an eye (no pun intended)..on her


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

nattymariax said:


> I sometimes come upstairs to find Cinnamon sat motionless in her cage...I've come to the conclusion that it's issues with the light. It always happens when I turn the light on suddenly when i come into my room or leave the bedside lamp on which glows a funny pink colour. She sometimes sits like this for half an hour and gets really jumpy if i touch her. But i dont think she's blind...she usually snaps out of it after a while and doesn't show any other signs. Not sure about the bulging eye though. It's probably nothing to worry about. I had the incident with Cinnamon the other week too when she rolled herself straight into the wardrobe!
> 
> I wouldn't fret, I know hamsters don't have very good vision anyway and can only tend to see things when they're really close to them! Just keep an eye (no pun intended)..on her


Awww hun thank you so much!! You made me feel miles better!! Yeah cos she wasn't the same last night!

How is Cinnamon after her little bump? xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't offer any help.. I don't think hammies have the best eyesight to start with.. But I will say often Fred.. just sits there staring into space.. And even when I move around he still just stares.. bit freaky sometimes cause im wandering what actually is he looking at...

If you move stuff around in the cage is hammie clumsy afterwards? x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I can't offer any help.. I don't think hammies have the best eyesight to start with.. But I will say often Fred.. just sits there staring into space.. And even when I move around he still just stares.. bit freaky sometimes cause im wandering what actually is he looking at...
> 
> If you move stuff around in the cage is hammie clumsy afterwards? x


Will try later. Never thought of that! Though last night she seemed better that the other nights...not jumpy at all. Another question though...you mentioned in a previous thread about the wet tail smell. Is it completely distinct from other female hamster smells? Just she's looked a little more messy that usual down below. But then that seemed to lessen...so put it down to lady troubles...but last night I saw some slightly discoloured discharge. I remember reading they do have periods...and thats what I'm putting it down to...but don't want to ignore an early sign. PLus to know what smell I am looking out for might be useful anyways! She still has normal pellet poo so am not really worried. Though she has eaten less. Argh!!! xx


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

She's fine! I've decided she is just a clumsy hammy!
I have no idea about the wet tail thing though, If she is still doing normal pellet poo I wouldn't worry! I had no idea hamsters had periods though (sorry if that's a really obvious fact)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

nattymariax said:


> She's fine! I've decided she is just a clumsy hammy!
> I have no idea about the wet tail thing though, If she is still doing normal pellet poo I wouldn't worry! I had no idea hamsters had periods though (sorry if that's a really obvious fact)


Hehe no i didn't but am sure I remember reading peoples' posts about it...though I might be completely mistaken! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Will you mentioned in a previous thread about the wet tail smell. Is it completely distinct from other female hamster smells? Just she's looked a little more messy that usual down below. But then that seemed to lessen...so put it down to lady troubles...but last night I saw some slightly discoloured discharge. I remember reading they do have periods...and thats what I'm putting it down to...but don't want to ignore an early sign. PLus to know what smell I am looking out for might be useful anyways! She still has normal pellet poo so am not really worried. Though she has eaten less. Argh!!! xx


Its a defo diff smell from the girls.. Neeco female.. stinks.. and its a diff smell to the one I could smell in the boys room.. I have the males in eldest room and females in youngest room.. so they aren't near each other.... Wet tail smell is really horrid...

But with you saying a coloured discharge just be on the look out for her... I lost one at xmas to pyametra.. So please keep an eye on her... XXXX


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Its a defo diff smell from the girls.. Neeco female.. stinks.. and its a diff smell to the one I could smell in the boys room.. I have the males in eldest room and females in youngest room.. so they aren't near each other.... Wet tail smell is really horrid...
> 
> But with you saying a coloured discharge just be on the look out for her... I lost one at xmas to pyametra.. So please keep an eye on her... XXXX


OK two things...sorry!! Why do you keep boys and girls separate? I have all three of mine...next to each other!

Also I am gonna look it up...but can you treat pyometra if caught early enough? Thanks. xx


----------



## Anna.who.loves.hamsters (May 9, 2015)

niki87 said:


> OK two things...sorry!! Why do you keep boys and girls separate? I have all three of mine...next to each other!
> 
> Also I am gonna look it up...but can you treat pyometra if caught early enough? Thanks. xx


I'm pretty sure my hamster is blind too because the other day my sister went in to check on coconut (my hamster) and she put her hand in with a treat and it's like my hamster didn't even know she was there until coconut sort of bumped her head on the treat and then ate it. I think your hamster Is blind because of old age... My hamster is 17 months old and she is blind. Sometimes hamsters get blind because of old age.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi this thread is 5 yrs old now


----------

